# a mini Paxton shoot



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i finally set up my stuff in my photo room so i tested the settings with Paxton. She was a good girl...i didnt think at first she looked like pix but now she does  so crazy how close they look. she is 13.5 weeks old now. ive been so busy trying to get well...straightening my house, and playing with the pups. i promise more pics to come. i have an idea for a halloween costume so i hope i have time to make it :smpullhair: 

here she is the newest P in our pod

[attachment=28381:1.jpg]

[attachment=28382:2.jpg]

[attachment=28383:3.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=28384:4.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Your pictures are just amazing! And isn't she just a doll?! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Jaimie, you are such a good photographer you capture her personality. Beautiful puppy. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Jaimie, she is so cute! :wub: And, look at all of that hair! Beautiful!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She's adorable! I can see the resemblance to Pix when she was a puppy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Paxton is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Just too cute!!! Great pics!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwww


thanks for sharing these adorable pictures of your adorable baby with us 

I loved them 

kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG look at that face!! She definitely looks like Pixel. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Jaimie you take such awesome pictures and that little picture subject is just absolutely scrumptious looking. Thanks for sharing her pics with us.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

She's gorgeous!! :wub: Thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a tiny baby doll. Paxton fits right in with your beautiful family.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She is just GORGEOUS. Is Paxton from the same mother as Pixel? I must have missed that part, but the other day when you first posted pictures, I thought she resembled Pixel then too, they are quite alike.

Cant wait for more pics.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Truly BEAUTIFUL :wub: Sarah


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww Paxton is so adorable. She really does remind me of Pixel. She is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Paxton does look like Pixel as a puppy! Another beautiful "P"!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh Jaimie, she is a doll!!!!!!!

Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Jaimie Paxton is adorable :wub: and yes I can see her likeness to Pixel too, she is definately a beauty :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a P-eautiful pup!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a little doll. Jaimie, don't you think she looks so much like Pixel at that age or is it just in pictures?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she looks a LOT like Pixel..WOW


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*marvellous pictures. she looks very pretty. 
just perfect. :wub: 

thank you for sharing with us!*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW,she's a cutie. :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:wub: 

I'm guessing that Pixel and Paxton are from the same breeder?? They do look an awful lot alike.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they are from the same breeder but the parents are not related so it is so weird. i went to my gallery and looked at pixel's puppy pics and the resemblance it so crazy. paxton is from new lines that susie is starting..so we will see if she starts to change, but as of yet they r like twins! 

this is pix at 14 weeks:
[attachment=28396ixel_14weeks.jpg]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i love both of your girls.... :wub: and parker too. :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

She is just precious :wub: Congrats on your new P and all of your other awesome new life changes!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a sweet little face! She is one adorable little P in your already cute pod.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Miss Paxton is gorgeous, just like Miss Pixel...I love her little lemon ears!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie -- she's such a little doll -- so cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

How to the othe 2 "P"s like her?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a darling she is!! :wub: She is sooo adorable!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Jaimie-she is sooo cute :wub: I just want to pick her up and smell the puppy breath :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks so cute. I am so happy for you!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll, Jaimie. She has such a serious look on her face, though - does she like posing or was she pouting?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She is SOOO cute!!! And oh so much HAIR!!! She looks SO much like Pix!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, she's sooooooooooooo CUTE!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She looks alot like Pixel to me. My gosh you are soooooo lucky to have three, I'm looking forward to seeing their Halloween costumes, I'm going to guess, it's it 3 peas in a pod


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I think you have another winner, Jaime!!*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Jaimie, she is DARLING! How fortunate you are to have your three P's.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: awwwww, what a beauty Paxton is :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

She really resembles Pixel in that 3rd pic especially. I thought they were related somehow until I read your post that say they aren't! Wow! She's a cute little fluffy butterball just like Miss Pix was, looking forward to watching her grow up too. :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Absolutely adorable. What a pretty face she has!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> i finally set up my stuff in my photo room so i tested the settings with Paxton. She was a good girl...i didnt think at first she looked like pix but now she does  so crazy how close they look. she is 13.5 weeks old now. ive been so busy trying to get well...straightening my house, and playing with the pups. i promise more pics to come. i have an idea for a halloween costume so i hope i have time to make it :smpullhair:
> 
> here she is the newest P in our pod
> 
> ...


Could this baby be any cuter? I think not! What a sweet little face. 

Cyndi


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:wub: She is such a little doll :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She's just too adorable!


----------

